# Lockpicking is a great skill for now and SHTF!



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've had a few issues at work recently. A man I am training left out a few tools and I missed it. So we leave for the weekend and upon our return discover that the tools are missing. The crew opposite us is notorious for snatching up any tools left out. Rather than simply cutting the lock off I did some research about how to defeat the particular padlocks the crew used to secure their tools. Mind blown. They used the typical cheapo masterlock. Turns out it was a warded lock and VERY easy to defeat. Got the missing tools back and was surprised to see some other equipment that was mine and I never realized was stolen. I put a nice note in their locker and re locked it. 

This got me to thinking. Most locks are easy to pick if you have the skills. Now I am learning about pin and tumbler locks and wafer locks. This is a good skill to have for a prepper. Especially those that are in an urban environment. It is generally much easier to pick than force. Both are great and the situation will determine the proper approach. Having the skills to get into buildings, safes, toolboxes, etc could be a tradable and valuable asset come shtf.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I will also add that I am never buying cheapo padlocks again. And that these skills should only be applied for good reasons...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I did some research about how to defeat the particular padlocks the crew used to secure their tools... Got the missing tools back and was surprised to see some other equipment that was mine and I never realized was stolen. I put a nice note in their locker and re locked it.
> learning about pin and tumbler locks and wafer locks.
> 
> This is a good skill to have for a prepper.
> ...


Yeah you need to be careful with this stuff. If something has a lock on it and it isn't your possession it could be seen as a criminal act, regardless of you having good intentions.

Carrying lockpicking gear can also a criminal offence in some areas, or result in great suspicion.

No doubt this stuff is useful even if you get locked out of your house.

Thing is though like that black professor who got arrested that new Obama, if you are doing something that could look like a crime there is an attached risk.

Personally its better to have your door picked than kicked in, or rammed open, as you may only need to replace the lock not the door/doorframe.

I've had my doors picked before and in general it is anoying, this is why I invested in sensor alarms, because it is just so damn easy to pick locks for those with the right tools such as bump keys or a pickgun.

Doors just establish "Break" in Break and Enter.

Anyone doing this stuff on not their own lock will generally need permission else they are likely breaking the law.

Its easier to cut corners but you expose yourself to liabilities when you do.

I've had more than one of my lockers broken into at university via mastercraft type picking, and had property stolen. In effect a lock is not a deterent against professional theives. This is a more important thing for a prepper to know. You need more than a lock to protect yourself and your property, particularly hiding valuables.

I've actually been picked and theived multiple times, but that is only as I am likely a political target. I suspect the police of some of these too, or at least government agents - or people trying to set me up with the gov by creating suspicion.

None the less, dirty tricks. Lockpicking can be used for good or ill so make sure your gear and skills arn't used to set you up


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Where does one learn how to pick locks and such? YouTube?

I'm not asking for any nefarious reason. I'm a firefighter and a paramedic. I bust doors down weekly, it'd be nice not to have to do that.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Where does one learn how to pick locks and such? YouTube?
> 
> I'm not asking for any nefarious reason. I'm a firefighter and a paramedic. I bust doors down weekly, it'd be nice not to have to do that.


You begin your education at the learning place. You have answered your own question...


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know about picking locks but... I had a 92 f150. The girlfriend and I were at the carwash. She wanted a soda and locked the door by mistake when she got out. When we realized the doors were locked there happened to be a cop there washing his car. She asked him to help. He said yes and started trying to unlock the door. while he was hard at work I grabbed a spoon and fork from my lunch box in the back. I bent the fork and spoon then unlocked the other door before he could get his. He asked me to show him my trick. I did and let him have my dinnerware.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Arklatex, does a 'pick proof' lock exist?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

And old partner and myself got into lock picking in the early 70s...and had a bunch of fun with it. Proper tools etc. Hung out with the locksmith to teach us stuff. Padlocks are pretty easy. Door and car locks can be a bitotch.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have bolt cutters and a sledge hammer if I need to defeat a lock. During SHTF times I doubt I will ever need to be discreet enough to resort to picking locks.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Bosnian Bill has a great lock picking channel on YouTube. 

It's not hard to learn.

Be aware of the laws in your state. In some states having lock picks is proof of intent to commit a crime, and therefore a crime in itself. Some states require certification to own picks. So look it up. There are websites that have the current lists with the laws for each state.

It's not hard to learn. 

Shoots just beat a "lvl 9" masterlock a couple days ago, just by fooling around until it made sense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lock pick+ pipe wrench. Depending how you use it and type of lock it is a great tool to have around a nice heffy one will open darn near anything quickly


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most padlocks can be easily picked but it is faster to use a big screw driver and twist the hasp off. Most often the hasps are held on with 1/2 to 3/4" wood screws.

My shop door is a bi-fold four panel door and the only way to get in from the outside it to cut and smash. The center two panels fold in and the outer two panels fold out. There are 4 3/8" steel bolts locked the the 6x12 beam overhead and a center tie bar that keeps it solid - all on the inside.








This is what it looks like from the outside.

Oh, and it's four inches thick...


----------



## cozy123 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have been a locksmith for 15+ years, lock picking is second nature to me these days. Car unlocking is using lockout tools is easier and faster than using an actual key for me (except Toyota Seqouas, those are tricky) If you are caught with lockout tools - slim jims, picks, etc you could be charged for possessing burglary tools. Electric pick guns are stupid, way to expensive and way to slow, manual pick guns are excellent however I prefer a basic rake. Its a feel thing. 

The HARDEST locks to pick are made by ASSA or MEDECO, and they require special registration through your local locksmith to even have duplicate keys made. The medeco locks have insanely brilliant mechanical insides, and are reinforced to help prevent drilling. These locks still take me a ton of time to get through using power tools (although I have picked one, once) I recommend Medeco locks! The locks are only as strong as the door, or door jams. Remember if a criminal wants in your house or property he will find a way in, windows are an easy target. Kwikset is a very basic and what most begginers learn to pick on, Schlage has a floating top bar above the top pins and mushroom tip pins to help prevent picking. If your on a budget get the Schlage, about $50 per lock, medeco is closer to $250 per lock depending on the locksmith, always double check the Locksmith on BBB or angies list, find reviews. Most of the non-trustable locksmiths speak foreign languages, beware of them they will cost the most. A basic lock install for me was $49 trip charge, $15 lock install ($50 if I had to drill the hole in the door) and whatever the price of the lock is. If you want to get even more secure use a Mag-lock or electronic strike system. These can work two ways, they can stay locked if there is a power outage (fail secure) or automatically unlock if power fails (fail safe, required by some fire codes so people cannot be trapped inside)

Most padlocks are easy to open, you can cut a soda can a certain way and slide it down the shackle of the lock to release the lock. Get something heavy duty. I use "hockey puck" style locks a lot of the time.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Where does one learn how to pick locks and such? YouTube?
> 
> I'm not asking for any nefarious reason. I'm a firefighter and a paramedic. I bust doors down weekly, it'd be nice not to have to do that.


A handy skill to learn in your profession. Long ago I bought a $2 book on picking locks and a $8 set of picks but never put the effort in to learn. A friend in police academy borrowed them and with practice became the department's lock pick man.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

need to get into car= use BFR(big f'ing rock)
need to get into house=use crow bar or a 4 pound sledge hammer
need to get into vault = check the walls a lot of times they beef up the heavy duty door but leave the walls plain jane.
skills are always good learn all you can.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

a shotgun is a great tool to "pick" a lock.....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Or do it like Barnacle Bill the Sailor....
Who´s that knocking at my door? (Dirty Version) (Barnacle Bill the Sailor)


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Where does one learn how to pick locks and such? YouTube?
> 
> I'm not asking for any nefarious reason. I'm a firefighter and a paramedic. I bust doors down weekly, it'd be nice not to have to do that.


I have not tried the coke can method but the paper clip tutorial was handy once.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I've done the cut soda can quite a bit. Works great but I usually leave a bit of blood behind. Gonna have to try the paper clip way.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

many locks can be defeated in seconds with a bump key.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Starter Set


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Oh, and if you intend to get a set of lock tools (bump keys or picks) you might want to study this first...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I did a little looking, and as far as Ark, myself, and any other Texans are concerned, we're good to carry lockpicks on our person.
Texas law is smart enough, at least in this regard, to only consider lockpick tools to be suspicious if you're actually committing a crime. (imagine that)
Don't use them to open what isn't yours, and you're gold.
I carry a one of these: Dyno Kwick Lock Pick
I keep it in my EDC bag. Picked it up at my local Northern Tool.
It has a hump "rake", a solid tension wrench, and defeated a Brinks padlock in my unskilled hands in less than 5 seconds. (I was absolutely floored)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have three sets of professional picks and have used them a lot in the past. There are still some locks that take more time to open but most are no problem. The Ford Explorer is a lock that is difficult to use a slim-Jim to open but in less than 30 seconds I had the car open. It belonged to a friend whose wife had locked the keys in her car at the store. It was raining (it was Seattle) and before she could get into my car to get out of the rain her car was open. I used the engine dipstick to get into my own car once. This is not some kind of magic - it is a skill that has to be learned and practiced.

The "W" pick and the spear pick are the two that are the easiest to learn with but if you are going to learn to pick locks learn the right way to do it. Raking a lock, if done improperly, can ruin a lock. Learn to feel each tumbler a push it gently into position. It takes less time and never damages the lock.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I have three sets of professional picks and have used them a lot in the past. There are still some locks that take more time to open but most are no problem. The Ford Explorer is a lock that is difficult to use a slim-Jim to open but in less than 30 seconds I had the car open. It belonged to a friend whose wife had locked the keys in her car at the store. It was raining (it was Seattle) and before she could get into my car to get out of the rain her car was open. I used the engine dipstick to get into my own car once. This is not some kind of magic - it is a skill that has to be learned and practiced.
> 
> The "W" pick and the spear pick are the two that are the easiest to learn with but if you are going to learn to pick locks learn the right way to do it. Raking a lock, if done improperly, can ruin a lock. Learn to feel each tumbler a push it gently into position. It takes less time and never damages the lock.


How did you access the dipstick without access to the cabin?
(my limited experience confines me to only knowing vehicles which had a hood latch release under the dash)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My hood was controlled by a cable. I just accessed the cable and pulled it. All my cars now can be accessed from outside. (it was a 1978 Futura, V8, Auto) It was a good car but only after I modified the carburetor.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That's not a bad idea.
Fairly certain mine are cable controlled.
Now to find the routing path...


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Here's a link that shows state by state info on lock pick legalities.

The Open Organisation Of Lockpickers :: State Laws


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Haha, my work filter blocks that site due to "Potential Criminal Activity". Can't possibly just be a hobby, eh IT guys?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Haha, my work filter blocks that site due to "Potential Criminal Activity". Can't possibly just be a hobby, eh IT guys?


Ha..that's funny. Here you go.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks!

Screw you Tennessee! (not our beloved member  )


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> many locks can be defeated in seconds with a bump key.


well most doors can be defeated with the mighty boot in less than a second.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

There are many ways to get into a car. I have accessed dozens of locked vehicles, all legally, on behalf of the owner. None took me more than 5 minutes, and most were less than 2. Hint, use inflatable wedges


----------

